# Telefonfunktion aus Website heraus à la marcophono.net



## RaffivK (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Nachdem ich GOOGLE nun voll ausgepowert habe, wende ich mich nun an dieses Forum, und zwar...

...möchte ich, dass Besucher meiner Website wie bei marcophono.net über meine Site eine Telefonnummer eingeben können, dann sollen sie die Möglichkeit haben, den Angerufenen über die PC-Lautsprecher zu hören und mit Hilfe von Buttons, auf denen dann z.B. "Hallo mein Freund!" eine vorher von mir aufgenommene Nachricht übermitteln können, die sowohl der Anrufer über die Lautsprecher, als auch der Angerufene über das Telefon hört.

Dies würde ich gerne mit meiner 1&1-Nummer über das SIP-Protokoll machen, falls das geht.


Vielen Dank schon im Voraus

RaffivK


P.S.: Mobilrufnummer, 0190er etc. sollten gesperrt werden.


----------

